# Fl knitting groups



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, we recently relocated to Hernando, FL and I'm looking for any knitting groups and advice on yarn shops. Beverly Hills and Inverness are very close too. Also does anyone who might live in this area know where to go for fabric?...specifically like an upholstery shop. Have lots of curtains to make and the JoAnns in Ocala is pathetic  
thanks for the help


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Try www.meetup.com for knitting group, or other groups.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Pamk said:


> Hi, we recently relocated to Hernando, FL and I'm looking for any knitting groups and advice on yarn shops. Beverly Hills and Inverness are very close too. Also does anyone who might live in this area know where to go for fabric?...specifically like an upholstery shop. Have lots of curtains to make and the JoAnns in Ocala is pathetic
> thanks for the help


There is a fabric store in Tampa called Boca something I can't remember. They have great fabric and lots of it. There is a yarn store in Tampa and Clearwater that I have been to.


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

kiffer said:


> There is a fabric store in Tampa called Boca something I can't remember. They have great fabric and lots of it. There is a yarn store in Tampa and Clearwater that I have been to.


I think you are referring to BocaBargoons! http://www.bocabargoons.com/


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help.....the fabric store is exactly what I was looking for....so I'll drive a bit, but it will be worth it. Thanks for the help


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

There are two knitting shops in one directly across the street from Howard's Flea Market on US Highway 19, Homosassa. Ellie's relocated to this location from Inverness about 2 years ago and Fiber Odyssey (I believe) has been there about the same time. It is about a 45 minute drive for me so I don't go very often. Not sure of knitting groups in your area.

SuperK


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Boca Bargoons is in Tampa on Hillsborough Avenue. They have lots of beautiful fabrics and they always have some sale or other going on! It's only a little over an hour drive, and you can hit up the yarn stores while you're here!! It's a win-win situation.


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

You are close to Dunnellon and there is a great little yarn store there. It is Stitch Niche and is located in the old section of town. They have a web site, also.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Brendij said:


> I think you are referring to BocaBargoons! http://www.bocabargoons.com/


there is also one of these shops on Hwy US 1 in Melbourne..
It is south of the Pineda Cswy & north of Eau Gallie Cswy...


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I live in Pasco county. There's a very nice Jo-ann's on US 19 in Port Richey. Their fabric section is divine and so is the yarn dept. Good luck!


----------



## Knitknitwhit (Feb 7, 2013)

The Yarn Lady in Summerfield is a WONDERFUL shop and they also have social knitting on Weds & Fri
www.theyarnlady.com


----------

